# Guardians of the Forest.



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally got round to finishing this book yesterday, after it having sat on my shelf for months. An average novel in my opinion, not great although not terrible. Graham Mcneill didn't really capture the darkness of the Asrai and Athel Loren in my mind, and not really anything was investigated or revealed regarding the lives, nature or culture of the Elves.

I think the character development was also slightly rushed, we didn't really get a feel for Kyarno and Leofric as individuals. I also had small issues with the plot, the blurb reads about a terrible beastman plot to corrupt Athel Loren and unleash the forces of nature which would lay waste to all of Bretonnia. The battle between the Asrai (and Leofric) and the Beastmen is covered in around two chapters (out of 24 I think it was)...! So I felt it was a bit anti-climactic. But that having been said, I enjoyed the ending - it really makes you think.

Im aware that there won't be that many people out there who have read this book, considering its been out of print for quite a while now. But if there are any of you out there, what did you think?

And by the way this is by no means a criticism of Graham Mcneill, some of my favourite BL novels have been written by him. But this one falls short in my eyes im afraid. Now onto _Gilead's Blood_ by Abnett and Vincent, that ones apparently meant to be awesome if reviews are to be believed.


----------



## Cyrion (Apr 17, 2010)

I read it a couple of years ago and it's one of my favourite BL fantasy books. That said, I haven't actually read much Warhammer Fantasy.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Finally got round to finishing this book yesterday, after it having sat on my shelf for months. An average novel in my opinion, not great although not terrible. Graham Mcneill didn't really capture the darkness of the Asrai and Athel Loren in my mind, and not really anything was investigated or revealed regarding the lives, nature or culture of the Elves.
> 
> I think the character development was also slightly rushed, we didn't really get a feel for Kyarno and Leofric as individuals. I also had small issues with the plot, the blurb reads about a terrible beastman plot to corrupt Athel Loren and unleash the forces of nature which would lay waste to all of Bretonnia. The battle between the Asrai (and Leofric) and the Beastmen is covered in around two chapters (out of 24 I think it was)...! So I felt it was a bit anti-climactic. But that having been said, I enjoyed the ending - it really makes you think.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with the anti-climatical finale, a rather rushed one also. However, from this and _Heldenhammer_, I must give McNeil the credit of his excellent portrayel of the Beastmen. The almost ''tribal'' (Or I suppose Heard would fit better) duel between the Giant Wolf? And the larger Beast with the latter the victor and the former devolving into a spawn and being chained to become its pet, really captures the essence of the Cloven Ones.

The ending, in which Callard returns to his lands in Bretonnia, and discovers his venture into Athel Loren lasted over a century is... saddening, especially how he did not know his son Beren (I think?) to grow up.

Im suprised you -- infact anyone -- has read _Guardians of the Forest_, its certainly old, and I only bought it on a whim back in my Black Library youth.... ahhh... the days before the Horus Heresy destroys everything in competition....

Have you read _Defenders of Ulthuan _at all? That book -- especially the siege of Lothern -- is beyond mortal comprehension, it is fantastic.


----------



## Cyrion (Apr 17, 2010)

bobss said:


> Have you read _Defenders of Ulthuan _at all? That book -- especially the siege of Lothern -- is beyond mortal comprehension, it is fantastic.


I have to agree there. I'm still waiting for a sequel...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

bobss said:


> Yes, I agree with the anti-climatical finale, a rather rushed one also. However, from this and _Heldenhammer_, I must give McNeil the credit of his excellent portrayel of the Beastmen. The almost ''tribal'' (Or I suppose Heard would fit better) duel between the Giant Wolf? And the larger Beast with the latter the victor and the former devolving into a spawn and being chained to become its pet, really captures the essence of the Cloven Ones.
> 
> The ending, in which Callard returns to his lands in Bretonnia, and discovers his venture into Athel Loren lasted over a century is... saddening, especially how he did not know his son Beren (I think?) to grow up.
> 
> ...


I've read _Guardians of the Forest_, like you bobss it was many moons ago, and I enjoyed it considering I usually prefer my fantasy to be from a non-GW universe. To be honest I probably would never have read it if my closeest library didn't have it in, the same with the _Ambassador Chronicles _and _Savage City_...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> Yes, I agree with the anti-climatical finale, a rather rushed one also. However, from this and _Heldenhammer_, I must give McNeil the credit of his excellent portrayel of the Beastmen. The almost ''tribal'' (Or I suppose Heard would fit better) duel between the Giant Wolf? And the larger Beast with the latter the victor and the former devolving into a spawn and being chained to become its pet, really captures the essence of the Cloven Ones.


Aye, I agree with you there. 



bobss said:


> Im suprised you -- infact anyone -- has read _Guardians of the Forest_, its certainly old, and I only bought it on a whim back in my Black Library youth....


Yeah, I picked it up a fair few months back now, pre-owned off Amazon I think it was for around £3 or £4, alongside _Gilead's Blood_ (Which I must say is fantastic so far).



bobss said:


> Have you read _Defenders of Ulthuan _at all? That book -- especially the siege of Lothern -- is beyond mortal comprehension, it is fantastic.


No I havn't, seen it around though (Ebay/Amazon etc), I may pick it up then if its worth a read?


----------

